# Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien



## gabytamorenita

hi, somebody  help me to traslate this sentence, is the title of an anime and I would like to know what does mean. thanks

Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien


----------



## sotairosu

What I could make out of it was...
(You) dream for eternity

I am not too good at ranslations, but i think I got pretty close. I hope i helped in any way.

Sotairosu


----------



## Maung Maung

Konichiwa.

I know only two words. Kimi = mind and Ga = is .
But don't worry. After my job time I'll go home and search these sentense in dictionary. I'll be reply tommorow. OK?


----------



## SpiceMan

_The eternity you desire/wish for._
But depends on context. Eien can be eternity, inmortality, or permanence (of some state or condition, eternally.)

_La eternidad que deseas tú._
Pero depende del contexto. Eien puede ser eternidad, inmortalidad o permanencia (de un estado o condición, eternamente).


----------



## cheshire

I don't think eien itself can mean "inmortalidad." 
"eien" don't have anything to do with inmortality, but just eternity.


----------



## Cereth

hola Gabita tocayita!!
eien como bien dicen en este caso no es inmortalidad sino eternidad, es un título difícil y ya antes me lo habían preguntado, Está bueno el anime?

apoyo la traducción de spiceman


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

「君が望む永遠」
Sí, como todos dijeron ya, Eien es Eternidad y creo que para este caso es el más adecuado.
En cuanto a 望む, recordemos que también puede significar "esperar/anhelar" 〔期待する〕.
Tal vez si nos dieras alguna información acerca de qué se trata este anime, podríamos cerrar definitivamente la traducción.
Saludos,
Santi.


----------



## gaer

cheshire said:


> I don't think eien itself can mean "inmortalidad."
> "eien" has anything to do with inmortality, but just eternity.


Cheshire, could it be that the concept of "immortality" is coming from a combination of characters such as this?

"永遠の若さを" 

えいえんわかさを
(eien wakasa wo)

"Eien" by itself seems to mean only eternal, as you said.

Gaer


----------



## cheshire

gaer, I think so too.


----------



## gaer

cheshire said:


> gaer, I think so too.


I was curious, because I found "immortal" as one word linked to 永遠、which like most words in Japanese is a new one for me. But when I checked examples, the only time this meaning appeared was in combination with "words" meaning youth.


----------



## cheshire

日本のコマーシャリズムの一端を垣間見たような気がしました。化粧品会社の宣伝サイトで「永遠の若さ」というコロケーションが頻繁に見られますので。普通の用法でとりわけ多い組み合わせというわけではありません。



> the only time this meaning appeared was in combination with "words" meaning youth.


永遠の若さ　is not particularly a combination you often see or hear in ordinary conversations or texts. There would be lots of cosmetic companies that use that phrase in their websites, that's why you get a lot of results by Google.

「永遠の命」も　inmortal の意味かもしれませんが、広告文には少ないでしょうから Google では少なくなるでしょうね。


----------



## gaer

cheshire said:


> 日本のコマーシャリズムの一端を垣間見たような気がしました。化粧品会社の宣伝サイトで「永遠の若さ」というコロケーションが頻繁に見られますので。普通の用法でとりわけ多い組み合わせというわけではありません。
> 
> 永遠の若さ　is not particularly a combination you often see or hear in ordinary conversations or texts. There would be lots of cosmetic companies that use that phrase in their websites, that's why you get a lot of results by Google.
> 
> 「永遠の命」も　inmortal の意味かもしれませんが、広告文には少ないでしょうから Google では少なくなるでしょうね。


I see. Do you think you might find it now and then in literature? Or would that construction never be used in such a case?


----------



## cheshire

Do you think you might find it now and then in literature? >>Yes, it's perfectly all right for a colloquation.


----------



## Flaminius

gaer said:


> I see. Do you think you might find it now and then in literature? Or would that construction never be used in such a case?


Well, 永遠の命 is the translation of a very Christian concept, _eternal life_ (cf. Luke 18:18).


----------



## Hideo

Flaminius said:


> Well, 永遠の命 is the translation of a very Christian concept, _eternal life_ (cf. Luke 18:18).


 
I think so, too.
Thus, 
永遠の命= eternal life
不死（ふし）= immortal (for people or animals)
不滅（ふめつ）= immortal (for concepts or institutions maybe)

では、
Hide


----------

